# How much to sell rabbit for?



## VStillman

I raise American Whites and New Zealand Whites...recently I had few people want to buy some of them from me for meat.  I had my first litter born 5 days ago and people are asking me to save them. 
Anyway, I am in Northern California, and I am curious how much others charge for them...I know a lady here who sells her meat rabbits for $15 each.  Is it rude to call some other 4H members (whom I dont know) who sell meat rabbits and ask them what they charge? And maybe buy one? Not to be decietful at all, but just as a thanks for the info type thing?
Let me know what you think..... Vickie


----------



## woodleighcreek

One of my friends raises flordia whites for meat and show. She sells the meat rabbits for $15 and the show ones for $25.


----------



## ~Wind~

Where I live in Canada... 
Meat rabbits sell for 15-25 depeding on size. 
Pet rabbits are 15-40 depending on breed. 
And Show rabbits go anywhere from 30-100. 
Not sure how much help that it


----------



## VStillman

Thanks....that does give me an idea....$15 sounds like a ballpark figure.  Since I will be selling them at 8-12 weeks (around 5 lbs) it seems reasonable.


----------



## Dutchgirl

I don't know about meat rabbits. In our tiny little town we sold our pet bunnies for 8 bucks apiece.


----------



## Caprice_Acres

15.00 is way high for meat buns. 

Most buyers get 1.20 or so per lb live weight. I'll be asking 1.50 per lb live weight.


----------



## Legacy

$15 for meat rabbits is NOT high here. They usually run $20 here at the flea markets. More from breeders.


----------



## Caprice_Acres

Then I wish I was where you guys are!  I can imagine paying 15.00 for meat BREEDING stock, but I'd never (nor do I know anyone who would) pay 15.00 for a 5lb fryer for the table. 

Are you sure 'meat' rabbits aren't selling for 15.00 for BREEDING?


----------



## rockdoveranch

Great Thread!


----------



## VStillman

Sorry...been gone for a few days...
@ Caprice-no...1 doe or buck that you want to use as a breeder goes for $30 plus dollars here minimum... proven does go for $80 dollars....
Havent checked around 4h groups yet but i am going to soon....


----------



## savingdogs

I raise a meat breed, but so far sold them for too much to eat. I sold one for 25 and one for 30.  Mine are Creme d' Argent.


----------



## oneacrefarm

I raise Cali's for meat and sell them for $2/lb live weight, so around $10, here in SE Tx. Meat breeders go for $25-40 while the Show breeders can go for up to $100. This is for purebred Cali's.

Shannon 
www.oneacefarmrabbits.com


----------



## brentr

I paid $50 for a NZW breeding trio (two proven does, unproven buck).  The does were pregnant at purchase.  I got mine through Craigslist.  I have a backyard meat operation.  $50 was the best price around, even considering I had to drive a bit to get them.

Lots of people asking $30-40 for a single breeding doe, and lots of 6-8 week old weanlings being sold for $20-25 where I live in Virginia.

The best price in your area is whatever your local buyers are willing to pay!


----------



## hitnspit

Here in VT I bought 3 New Zealand Whites breeders at $30 each. They will be ready to breed in about 3 weeks. Cant wait........jim


----------



## Thundrr-Chicken

i just bought 2 american blue young does from a breeder... realizing they are #5 on the conservancy list... i paid $30 each.. and didnt flinch at that price... i didnt buy them to simply eat... even though they are considered a meat breed... maybe separate them in your mind that way and market them separately that way and price them accordingly ... around here people are selling any kind of mutt rabbit they make as "meat rabbits" .. IMO they are all just "junk" rabbits... not bred for meat.. certainly your nzw are classic meat rabbits.. maybe even think about getting a Californian buck ... they make incredible meat rabbits when crossed with the nzw doe.. thats what i breed... 

again... your american whites are rare... and i'd sell them that way... just my 2 cents though


----------



## M.R. Lops

Around here you can buy meat rabbits for anywhere from $5 to $15.  I guess it just depends on the area you live in, and what prices are like there.


----------



## Genipher

I bought a Champagne D'Argent for $10. I couldn't imagine selling them for more than that here (Oregon).

I recently bought three Silver Fox Rabbits (2 does, 1 buck) and their hutch for $100.  Hubby and I had fun coming up with different amounts: 

$10/rabbit and $70 for the hutch
or
$25/rabbit and $25 for the hutch
or
$15/rabbit and $55 for the hutch
or....


----------



## AZ Rabbits

Around here, American Blues go from $45 to $65 each. American Whites are the same. New Zealands vary from $15 to $50 each, depending on the pedigree and stock.

Selling the meat is completely different. I've seen 8 week old fryers going from $10 to $15 each for human consumption. Smaller ones for animal food from $1.50 to $3.50 a pound.


----------



## greymane

I would guess you would have no problem getting $15 for large meat rabbits in this area.


----------



## SillyChicken

I sell meat rabbits for 15$ (processed or for pet).  It's about the going rate for rabbit meat in my area.


----------



## Legacy

I paid $25 for my champagne and he was a pet quality because he didn't silver out right for show. 

Rabbits are hard to come by around here and after this terrible summer, and trying to keep my rabbits alive, I know why. 

I sell my meat mutts for $10 ranging from 8-12 weeks. $15 if they are older. $20 or more for proven breeders.


----------



## Genipher

Wow, I didn't realize how much the rabbits were worth. Thanks for schooling a newbie everyone! I'll certainly keep the prices in mind if I should sell some of our Silver Fox babies as pets or meat.


----------



## Rocky Knolls Rabbits

A locally owned grocery store near me carries frozen whole skinned rabbits and the last time I looked at the price it was close to $7 a pound!


----------



## Genipher

I raise Silver Foxes and have recently bumped into an opportunity to sell some of our rabbits as snake feed and have been offered $10-15/live bunny. 
Does this seem like a good deal?


----------



## Augusta

Americans and high quality new zealand whites (meaning fast weight gain) I wouldn't sell for less than $35 each,,,in fact americans I would sell for $50 and up....It also shows people are serious...Lessor quality NZW no less than $25....IMHO


----------



## CCourson05

Genipher said:
			
		

> I raise Silver Foxes and have recently bumped into an opportunity to sell some of our rabbits as snake feed and have been offered $10-15/live bunny.
> Does this seem like a good deal?


Depending if this person buys them young... Even then, I would aim for the higher end of that spectrum. 

You don't want to have to feed them for 6 months for them to buy them. You'll lose money that way.


----------



## Genipher

I was planning on selling them as soon as they're weaned, which is normally around 6 weeks, right?

However, if I were to hand them over a week or so before they are weaned, would it mess up the doe's instincts, etc.?


----------



## MommaBugg

wow.. what about a ballpark figure on what a cleaned prepared meat rabbit is per pound? General figures are fine, I am sure like most things it would depend on your area, supply and demand etc.

NVM!! I just saw Rockys post


----------



## AZ Rabbits

Genipher said:
			
		

> I was planning on selling them as soon as they're weaned, which is normally around 6 weeks, right?
> 
> However, if I were to hand them over a week or so before they are weaned, would it mess up the doe's instincts, etc.?


I wean my Americans, NZ's and Californians at 5 weeks and there's never been a problem. I know people who wean theirs at 4 weeks without problems, but I personally like the results of 5 weeks.


----------



## CCourson05

AZ Heat said:
			
		

> Genipher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on selling them as soon as they're weaned, which is normally around 6 weeks, right?
> 
> However, if I were to hand them over a week or so before they are weaned, would it mess up the doe's instincts, etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> I wean my Americans, NZ's and Californians at 5 weeks and there's never been a problem. I know people who wean theirs at 4 weeks without problems, but I personally like the results of 5 weeks.
Click to expand...

I think taking the fattest one away in between weeks 4 and 5 helps the smaller ones catch up.


----------



## AZ Rabbits

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> AZ Heat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genipher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on selling them as soon as they're weaned, which is normally around 6 weeks, right?
> 
> However, if I were to hand them over a week or so before they are weaned, would it mess up the doe's instincts, etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> I wean my Americans, NZ's and Californians at 5 weeks and there's never been a problem. I know people who wean theirs at 4 weeks without problems, but I personally like the results of 5 weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think taking the fattest one away in between weeks 4 and 5 helps the smaller ones catch up.
Click to expand...

Yip. That's my belief as well. 4.5 weeks the fat ones are removed. Then a few days later others are removed. This not only helps the smaller ones get some last minute nutrition and fat, but also helps the doe's milk dry up and prevent any potential problems with her.


----------



## Genipher

Well, we're anticipating a move and my plan was to just sell all the kits from this particular litter to "The Snake Guy".  I figured it would be less stressful for me that way. So the weaning will be a pretty abrupt thing...


----------



## CCourson05

Genipher said:
			
		

> Well, we're anticipating a move and my plan was to just sell all the kits from this particular litter to "The Snake Guy".  I figured it would be less stressful for me that way. So the weaning will be a pretty abrupt thing...


Well when will you move... I'd try to take all but one away for a few days, so that she will have a small dry up time. If she doesn't get that, it should be alright.


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies

Caprice_Acres said:
			
		

> 15.00 is way high for meat buns.
> 
> Most buyers get 1.20 or so per lb live weight. I'll be asking 1.50 per lb live weight.


I think that is true for commercial breeders/sellers/buyers, however I think $15.00 is a great price for a local breeder.


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies

Rocky Knolls Rabbits said:
			
		

> A locally owned grocery store near me carries frozen whole skinned rabbits and the last time I looked at the price it was close to $7 a pound!


Wow, thats insane! I wonder if it was organic.


----------



## terri9630

Petit Jean Bunnies said:
			
		

> Rocky Knolls Rabbits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A locally owned grocery store near me carries frozen whole skinned rabbits and the last time I looked at the price it was close to $7 a pound!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thats insane! I wonder if it was organic.
Click to expand...

That's how much it is here and there is nothing about organic on the package.


----------

